
PC rig test tool for gamers - PavelMarkovnin
https://sysrqmts.com/
======
PavelMarkovnin
We have a free tool to test your PC against popular game specs. We also offer
our widget as SAAS for digital keys stores, gaming blogs, etc.

Looking forward for ideas on how we can improve the tool!

